# Betta barracks set-up



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my custom-built barracks fully set-up and looking the best it has since I purchased it. 

It can house 10 bettas, but I have a little CT male bunking in the huge back area as well. I custom built the spraybar out of sprinkler parts and it seems to be working well at circulating water around and distributing heat. I’m going to be running a small sponge filter in each section to aid water movement and boost my biological filtration.

Got a mixed bag of fish in there, from pet store VTs to imported pairs. Everyone seems to be settling in well, and aside from an initial bout of velvet, which I treated no problem, it is going smoothly.

Each compartment holds 2.5 gallons of water, and I’m going to be taking out the anubias and java fern/amazon swords, and replacing them with pygmy chain sword, vallisneria, and hydrilla. 































































CT male in the back section. Going to be spawning him hopefully with a super blue HMPK female sometime this week. 

Also here are two of my shubunkins who went and sulked by the filter as soon as I whipped out the camera. Biggest is around 15-20 cms while smallest is around 10-12cms.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice setup. Love that crowntail....;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Me too. The seller posted his video up really early in the morning and luckily I got in first to grab him up. 

I had to corral him out of the filter area. Typical betta goes and gets stuck in between the filter and the tank wall.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice! That Crowntail is beautiful!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Woah, intense set-up!! I love it!! Also, that CT is like... jaw dropping!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW! What a beautiful set up!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW...I love love love LOVE the barracks!! How much did you pay to have that custom made??


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It was massively and accidentally under-quoted so the owner didn't really want me to say online. But it was under $200 for the whole thing.

I thought it was cheap at the time. I felt bad when he mentioned he hadn't realised how big it was actually going to be. 

The only thing I would change is that I wanted the edges bevelled but that particular store doesn't do bevelled edges so I just had to go with stock standard.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

Like the tank.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a fantastic tank!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Happy to report everyone is doing well in there. The drippers have a fairly decent flow but my HM males seem to be coping fine.

I'm hoping my plants get sent out today so I can plant it up a bit more tomorrow. 

Just going to QT anything that goes in there, keep the water pristine and hope for the best. It's the first time I've owned a tank that can house this many bettas.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This is very cool, the only thing I wish was it only had 6 compartments, That way they wouldn't be so skinny. It's your tank though and it looks so clean and sophisticated


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree I would have preferred each section to be around 15-20cm wide across rather than 10, but I have lots of males, a huge power bill from my heaters, and it had to be 100cm exactly to fit on my other rack alongside my sorority.

I managed to get rid of an extra 9 or 10 heaters by having it capable of housing so many males. I am happy about that, as my mum always grouches in winter about electricity costs. 

I'm hoping to have a smaller barracks made that is 15-20cm across in each compartment and only 25cm high, to hold some of my showier males. But that won't be until I get my fish room plumbed up as I am running at full fish capacity.

Luckily my mum did not notice the tank I set-up on my bedside table for some native rainbowfish *whistles* I still have 30 odd tanks even with this set-up and running.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o 30 tanks. 


(o-o) woah.


----------

